# Bored Teens Kill for Fun



## ventilator (Aug 20, 2013)

> An Australian baseball player out for a jog in an Oklahoma neighborhood was shot and killed by three "bored" teenagers who decided to kill someone for fun, police said.




Pretty unbelievable that there are kids out there this messed up.

http://usnews.nbcnews.com/_news/2013/08/20/20102447-bored-teenagers-gun-down-college-ballplayer-oklahoma-cops-say?lite


----------



## MA_PE (Aug 20, 2013)

Heard that on the news this morning....incredible.


----------



## snickerd3 (Aug 20, 2013)

they thought they were bored then...


----------



## ktulu (Aug 20, 2013)

WTF?


----------



## sycamore PE (Aug 20, 2013)

Wow. Now I am sad this morning. The statement about this being a nationwide trend with teens is scary.


----------



## Ble_PE (Aug 20, 2013)

No words...


----------



## Krakosky (Aug 20, 2013)

That's absolutely horrifying.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Aug 20, 2013)

snickerd3 said:


> they thought they were bored then...




I'm sure Bubba and company in the county lockup will make things exciting for them.


----------



## mudpuppy (Aug 20, 2013)

Too bad the death penalty can't be applied to people under 18 years old.


----------



## Slugger926 (Aug 20, 2013)

It was gang related. The DA will probably try them as adults, and yes, the death penalty could be applied.


----------



## mudpuppy (Aug 20, 2013)

Slugger926 said:


> yes, the death penalty could be applied.




Not according to _Roper v. Simmons_.


----------



## Slugger926 (Aug 20, 2013)

mudpuppy said:


> Slugger926 said:
> 
> 
> > yes, the death penalty could be applied.
> ...




I don't think Oklahoma agrees with the feds on a lot of things, and will probably argue for State's rights.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Aug 21, 2013)

Ble_PE said:


> No words...




Three sounds, though.

Bang, bang, bang.

Or...

The soft twang of three ropes tightening on necks as the platform drops.

Your choice. easy solution.


----------



## MA_PE (Aug 21, 2013)

Slugger926 said:


> It was gang related. The DA will probably try them as adults, and yes, the death penalty could be applied.


Slugger: I haven't seen or heard anything in the reports about gangs. what's the 411?


----------



## Boomer01 PE (Aug 21, 2013)

The parents are claiming that the kids were not in a gang. I doubt that such a small Oklahoma town would even have real gangs. The town is predominately white with blacks making up on 1% of the population. I'm not saying that this was because of race, but there is no one mentioning it unlike all of the other cases where a black man/kid was shot.


----------



## MA_PE (Aug 21, 2013)

Boomer01 PE said:


> The parents are claiming that the kids were not in a gang. I doubt that such a small Oklahoma town would even have real gangs. The town is predominately white with blacks making up on 1% of the population. I'm not saying that this was because of race, but there is no one mentioning it unlike all of the other cases where a black man/kid was shot.


they had mugshots on TV this morning

http://www.foxnews.com/us/2013/08/21/police-say-teen-shot-australian-student-in-oklahoma-for-fun-it/


----------



## Boomer01 PE (Aug 21, 2013)

MA_PE said:


> Boomer01 PE said:
> 
> 
> > The parents are claiming that the kids were not in a gang. I doubt that such a small Oklahoma town would even have real gangs. The town is predominately white with blacks making up on 1% of the population. I'm not saying that this was because of race, but there is no one mentioning it unlike all of the other cases where a black man/kid was shot.
> ...


I know they released their names and pictures, but I'm saying that if it was white kids who shot a black kid, the media and "rights activists" would be all over it. I have not heard anyone mention that it was 3 black kids who randomly shot a white kid.


----------



## MA_PE (Aug 21, 2013)

I agree. FWIW, the Jones kid looks white (non-black) to me.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Aug 21, 2013)

^I believe he is.

Not that it really matters...


----------



## MA_PE (Aug 21, 2013)

Capt Worley PE said:


> ^I believe he is.
> 
> Not that it really matters...


I'm really trying to avoid stereotypes......


----------



## mizzoueng (Aug 21, 2013)

wait, they said "Bang, Two drops in two hours.", where was the second "drop"?


----------



## MA_PE (Aug 21, 2013)

mizzoueng said:


> wait, they said "Bang, Two drops in two hours.", where was the second "drop"?


I believe they got caught before they preyed on #2.


----------



## YMZ PE (Aug 21, 2013)

MA_PE said:


> mizzoueng said:
> 
> 
> > wait, they said "Bang, Two drops in two hours.", where was the second "drop"?
> ...




Another report said police believe they may have killed an animal prior.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Aug 21, 2013)

YMZ PE said:


> MA_PE said:
> 
> 
> > mizzoueng said:
> ...


Wow real great. Now let's add defenseless animal(s) to the list too. Perfect. These guys are a piece of work.


----------



## snickerd3 (Aug 21, 2013)

^speaking of animal killings I think it was the chicago tribune reporting some kids was arrested for shooting kittens with bow and arrows "because he bored"


----------



## knight1fox3 (Aug 21, 2013)

snickerd3 said:


> ^speaking of animal killings I think it was the chicago tribune reporting some kids was arrested for shooting kittens with bow and arrows "because he bored"


And that act should be reciprocated upon said kid or kids.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Aug 22, 2013)

snickerd3 said:


> ^speaking of animal killings I think it was the chicago tribune reporting some kids was arrested for shooting kittens with bow and arrows "because he bored"




Shoot him, too.


----------



## Boomer01 PE (Aug 22, 2013)

> *Teen charged in ‘thrill kill’ of Australian college student in Oklahoma has racist tweets, report says*





> The Daily Caller reported that
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Jessie Jackson's response:


> Rev. Jesse Jackson said in a tweet Wednesday that he was "praying for the family of Chris Lane. This senseless violence is frowned upon and the justice system must prevail."


He would be preaching from the hills if it were the other way around.


----------



## MA_PE (Aug 22, 2013)

Apparently, their next target wasn't random.

http://duncanbanner.com/local/x31529139/Update-Teens-out-to-harm-mans-son-police-told


----------



## Judowolf PE (Aug 22, 2013)

Boomer01 PE said:


> > *Teen charged in ‘thrill kill’ of Australian college student in Oklahoma has racist tweets, report says*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Notice how he says he has knocked off 5 woods since the Zimmerman Trial...who were the other 4 woods? I'm thinking there may be some unsolved murders near this town that should be looked into


----------



## Boomer01 PE (Aug 22, 2013)

MA_PE said:


> Apparently, their next target wasn't random.
> 
> http://duncanbanner.com/local/x31529139/Update-Teens-out-to-harm-mans-son-police-told


They were outside the boys house with the guns.



> About four hours after last Friday's shooting of Christopher Lane, James Johnson called police to his home at 111 W Ash because three boys were outside with guns, police reported.
> 
> “Mr. Johnson called us and said there are these boys over here with guns, and I think they want to kill someone,” Police Chief Danny Ford told _The Oklahoman_ on Wednesday. “He later told us that he thought they wanted to kill his son.”


http://newsok.com/teens-had-guns-outside-boys-home-police-said/article/3874523


----------



## Boomer01 PE (Aug 22, 2013)

Judowolf PE said:


> Boomer01 PE said:
> 
> 
> > > *Teen charged in ‘thrill kill’ of Australian college student in Oklahoma has racist tweets, report says*
> ...


Maybe. It's not like there wasn't any warnings.


----------



## Judowolf PE (Aug 22, 2013)

But this is just "bored" teens and absolutely nothing to do with hate crimes or race...


----------



## snickerd3 (Aug 23, 2013)

geeze...now an 88 yr old WWII vets gets beaten to death by a teen...maybe year round school isn't a bad idea...no chance for the kids to get bored with all the free time


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Aug 23, 2013)

I think you are incorrectly assuming that they would go to school even if it was year-round.


----------



## snickerd3 (Aug 23, 2013)

^very possibly true


----------



## Sapper PE LS (Sep 3, 2013)

You know when I was a bored teen, I hot wired the bulldozers in my uncles heavy equipment repair shop... Until he caught me and told me that you just needed to turn the knob, hot wiring wasn't necessary. I got an ass kicking I will never forget that day. But, the idea of killing people never once crossed my mind, what's wrong with people?


----------



## csb (Sep 4, 2013)

Things to do when bored:

1. Check eb.com

2. Read BuzzFeed

3. Watch a movie

Yeah...I don't have killing on my list.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Sep 4, 2013)

Or kill virtually. Play Call of Duty.


----------



## snickerd3 (Sep 4, 2013)

knight1fox3 said:


> Or kill virtually. Play Call of Duty.


Too funny...I was just going to say we didn't have first person killing video games when we were kids!!!!!


----------



## Master slacker (Sep 4, 2013)

Thank God I had Wolfenstein 3D. Who knows what would have happened if I didn't...


----------



## csb (Sep 4, 2013)

We did play a game (not video...a real life game) in high school called Assassin. Did anyone else do this? Where everyone is given a person to "kill" and when you bump that person, you then get their person to kill? Last man standing wins.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Sep 4, 2013)

snickerd3 said:


> knight1fox3 said:
> 
> 
> > Or kill virtually. Play Call of Duty.
> ...


:huh: You didn't have Mortal Kombat?



Master slacker said:


> Thank God I had Wolfenstein 3D. Who knows what would have happened if I didn't...


+1 for that game. Classic.



csb said:


> We did play a game (not video...a real life game) in high school called Assassin. Did anyone else do this? Where everyone is given a person to "kill" and when you bump that person, you then get their person to kill? Last man standing wins.


We played this, though I think it was in college rather than high school. Was pretty fun. And kept you on your toes as you were always looking over your shoulder. LOL


----------



## snickerd3 (Sep 4, 2013)

knight1fox3 said:


> snickerd3 said:
> 
> 
> > knight1fox3 said:
> ...


mortal kombat isn't first person...you see the two characters kicking each others ass...not like the view from behind the gun in todays games


----------



## snickerd3 (Sep 4, 2013)

but no i didn't play mortal combat until later yrs of highschool.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Sep 4, 2013)

Doom? Duke Nukem?


----------



## csb (Sep 4, 2013)

I think I was nine when I saw Robocop. That filled my violence quotient for a few years.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Sep 4, 2013)

Dexman PE said:


> Doom? Duke Nukem?


Contra (NES) and Castle Wolfenstein.



snickerd3 said:


> mortal kombat isn't first person...you see the two characters kicking each others ass...not like the view from behind the gun in todays games


Touche. I revert to the suggestions above then.


----------



## Supe (Sep 4, 2013)

I blame Duck Hunt. That dog... mocking... always mocking...


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Sep 4, 2013)

^^^ I was going to blame Tecmo Bowl. Damn near impossible to stop Bo Jackson, so how the hell were you supposed to win the SB with any other team?


----------



## Road Guy (Sep 4, 2013)

In good news that Castro guy killed himself in jail..


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Sep 4, 2013)

Road Guy said:


> In good news that Castro guy killed himself in jail..




He must have been bored...and alone.


----------



## Road Guy (Sep 4, 2013)

It would have been better if he could have been raped a few times (few years) before he killed himself.. But can you really hang yourself with a bed sheet?


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Sep 4, 2013)

Road Guy said:


> It would have been better if he could have been raped a few times (few years) before he killed himself.. But can you really hang yourself with a bed sheet?




Given the fact that you cannot ask Castro if it is possible, I would say yes, it is possible.


----------



## Road Guy (Sep 4, 2013)

Well I meant was it more likely I someone helped him out. Say an old friend in the prison system?


----------



## Slugger926 (Sep 4, 2013)

MA_PE said:


> Slugger926 said:
> 
> 
> > It was gang related. The DA will probably try them as adults, and yes, the death penalty could be applied.
> ...




They are gang want to be's. It is very similiar to an incident years ago in my home town where a gang want to be kid killed another kid, and got out of it by crying accident. They were also high on Molly. Molly has been involved in several of the violent crimes recently with young kids across the country.

The kid from Australia graduated from the same Junior College that I graduated from, and played baseball at. I know severl kids and coaches that knew him.

There are many here that want to release the 3 thugs in the town in Australia where this kid was from, and anounce the date and time where he will be released.


----------



## Slugger926 (Sep 4, 2013)

Master slacker said:


> Thank God I had Wolfenstein 3D. Who knows what would have happened if I didn't...




That game made me motion sick a few times.


----------



## Slugger926 (Sep 4, 2013)

MA_PE said:


> mizzoueng said:
> 
> 
> > wait, they said "Bang, Two drops in two hours.", where was the second "drop"?
> ...




I think it was in reference to some new rap song that came out the night before.


----------



## Ble_PE (Sep 5, 2013)

Dexman PE said:


> ^^^ I was going to blame Tecmo Bowl. Damn near impossible to stop Bo Jackson, so how the hell were you supposed to win the SB with any other team?




Play with the Giants and use LT to run him down.


----------

